# How long does it take for fenugreek to work?



## Love2learn (Jun 3, 2004)

I just started taking fenugreek today. When will I notice a boost in my supply?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Some moms see it happen right away, but others it takes up to 2 weeks. The dose has to be big enough so that the person taking it smells like maple syrup









ETA: "right away" means in the first 48 hours after starting it


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

tea or capsules? you'll see a faster effect when drinking the tea, but obviously if you take the capsules the concentration is better since it is not heated.


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

For me it was about 2-3 days..

Heh- I always have to laugh at the "maple syrup" comparison...maybe my olfactory senses are just screwy, but in my mind, I didn't smell anything LIKE maple syrup (which is delicous) but smelled strongly of CURRY!









I found the smell quite unpleasant to be honest, but the things we do for our LO's huh?


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I had to take a lot of it. a LOT. I'd take 5 capsules 3x per day for about 3 days before I'd see a difference. I'd totally reek of maple syrup. Oatmeal and eating/drinking more than usual made the fastest difference (not saying to not take the fenugreek, just that doing all at once helps).


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 
I had to take a lot of it. a LOT. I'd take 5 capsules 3x per day for about 3 days before I'd see a difference. I'd totally reek of maple syrup. Oatmeal and eating/drinking more than usual made the fastest difference (not saying to not take the fenugreek, just that doing all at once helps).

Love2learn.
Bri276 makes a really good point. For some moms merely "smelling" like maple syrup isn't enough, they need to "reek" of it.
~Cath


----------

